# Reinstalling Schwinn Kickstand



## shawn57187 (Apr 26, 2016)

I bought a kickstand removal tool and had no trouble removing the built in kickstand. That said, I'm having trouble re-seating the kickstand again. Anyone have some tips on how to do this? Thanks!


----------



## island schwinn (Apr 26, 2016)

you might have the cam in the wrong position.try rotating it a third of a turn and see what happens.
what I usually do is line everything up off the bike and install the cam exactly as it lines up with the stand.


----------



## fattyre (Apr 28, 2016)

Is it the kickstand tool with the two rollers?  
  I've had trouble reinstalling a couple of kickstands with that tool.  Tool didn't push the bushing in far enough to install the pin.  I just put an extra washer between the tool and the bushing and it solved the problem.

I finally got this kickstand tool and it works really well compared to the roller one.


----------

